# Best smoker for 2 people



## justinharvey (Feb 22, 2014)

Which electric smoker would you guy's recommend that's under $300? I am just going to be using this smoker for dinner for me and my wife. The most I need it to hold is maybe 2 racks of ribs, or a 4 pound pork shoulder or a small turkey.

I've been mainly looking at the Masterbuilt series 30 and 40 inch but i'm thinking the 40 inch is probably overkill and i've also read the heating element in the 30 inch isn't good enough for poultry and would make the turkey and chicken skin chewy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2014)

Justin
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have a MES 40 1st generation. Your not going to get crispy skin with anything that won't get to 325°. You can crisp up the skin in the oven or on a grill. I don't think a MES 40 is overkill. I have never heard anyone say. "I wish i had bought the smaller smoker" Get a AMNPS to go with which ever electric you go with.

When you get a chance. Will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## justinharvey (Feb 22, 2014)

Tanks for the quick reply! As you can tell i'm very new to smoking meats, I did google the AMNPS but i'm still kind of confused on what it does. If I use the AMNPS will that mean that I can't use the side loading mechanism anymore for wood chips?

Another thing I would like to ask if say you're smoking meat on Saturday for dinner do you stay home and watch the smoker for the 10+ hours? I've alway's wondered how smoking was accomplished when you have errands to run or want to take the motorcycle out or something? This is what has me debating whether I should get one of those auto feed smokers by Bradley.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 22, 2014)

JustinHarvey

For a long smoke on a large cut of meat, you will want to cook to an internal temperature so you need a remote thermometer like a Maverick that will keep you informed of the meats progress. For instance, if you are looking for pulled pork, you will want to achieve an internal temperature of between 190 and 200 degrees. Setting your smoker temp at 225 degrees, an 8 lb shoulder could take 12 or more hours.

As for a small smoker, the model 1 from Smokin-it just might fit the bill.


----------



## ajbert (Feb 22, 2014)

I've got a 30" MES and WISH I had gotten a bigger smoker.  The 30" does everything I want with one exception...

-

the ability to smoke MO' MEAT!

As far as the AMNPS and being able to run errands and what not, yes, you can.  Most folks get anywhere from 6-10+ hours of smoke when loaded all the way.  The chip tray is usually good for 30-45 minutes.  As far as using both the AMNPS and the chip tray it would depend on how much smoke you really want.  I'm fairly certain most folks on here that have both will agree you get plenty of smoke with just one or the other.

Remember, you want TBS (thin blue smoke), not heavy white billowing smoke.


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 22, 2014)

We have a MES 30" just for the wife and me. It's right sized for us. It has enough room to smoke enough meat to feed 4 people. A 30" doesn't do crispy chicken or turkey skin. I don't think the 40" will either. But a brined turkey breast and chicken wings turn out very tasty on our 30".


----------



## justinharvey (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## bigbirdk (Feb 22, 2014)

You owe it to yourself to check out the smokin-it. Model 1.  Great info on this site about it and its right at your price point.  Just  upgraded from my El Cheapo Brinkman to it for the ease of use.  Had a lot of great smokes from the Brinkman, but looking forward to the hands-off factor of electric.  That, and the quality of the Smokin-it have me stoked!


----------



## padronman (Feb 23, 2014)

bigbirdk said:


> You owe it to yourself to check out the smokin-it. Model 1. Great info on this site about it and its right at your price point. Just upgraded from my El Cheapo Brinkman to it for the ease of use. Had a lot of great smokes from the Brinkman, but looking forward to the hands-off factor of electric. That, and the quality of the Smokin-it have me stoked!


I second this!!!   I have the Smokin-It #2 and LOVE it.   High quality smoker.  Do yourself a favor and skip the MasterBuilt.

Im doing a beautiful Tri Tip today in mine :o)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a Smokin-It....MUCH better smokers than those tin can Masterbuilts and Bradleys! :biggrin:


----------



## atomic dog (Feb 24, 2014)

There is just two of us and we have a MES 40.  Works great, and plenty of room if we have company over.


----------

